# Maugan Ra - Harvester of Souls



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for voting to have Maugan Ra be the first one of my 6 characters I paint! I'm going to do a step by step set of pics on my website, and I'm going to try and post a "end of the night" pic of him here each day.

I'm looking for comments/criticism/suggestions on style/technique/etc. So let me know what you think as I go.

Here is the link to the full set of pics on my site:
http://www.arolkay.com/RecentJobs/Maugan_Ra.html

I'll post the first "end of night" pic later on tonight.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's tonight's image! Finsihed up the white and black, and most of the red. I'm contemplating a lighter highlight on the red, maybe even taking it up to Blazing Orange before washing it. Don't forget you can check my site for more detailed step by step images on this.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions or comments on how to make this guy look better!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Not bad...but a bit to "white" for my tastes. Give in a dry brushing of bleached bone then a heavy wash of Devlin mud over all the skull area's. It will bring out more of the detail and he will look totally bad ass!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The work on the skulls and bones if fantastic, my only concern is, as Witch King pointed out, its a little _too_ white, maybe balance it with some purples etc


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I also agree, the bone needs a wash or Sepia or watered down devlin mud. Then Highlight the bones with bleached bone up to Skull white.
You have an opportunity to add in something else in the hair and the loin cloth, maybe paint them both a green or a purple. I'm pretty sure that is your plan already. I think the white won't stand out as much once that is done.

Have some rep for a good job so far.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for comments everyone, seems everyone is suggesting I darken up the bone a bit. For the moment, though, I am going to leave it. I want to see how it look after most of the rest of the model is completed, then I might darken it a bit.

Anywho, here's tonight's pics. I've done the tassel and the loincloth, as well as worked the red highlights up to blazing orange. Started on a few gold details, and did some fading from Tin Bitz up to Chain mail on the Executioner blade.

Also, "step by step" is up to 32 steps!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Much better...Close to geting lots of rep from me....Just need a heavy wash of Devlin mud on that white\bone or what ever it is and your good to go!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The bone looks really good. Looking forward to seeing the finished model. As I said before, my favorite Pheonix lord model by far.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I think thats a good idea to wait on the bone. Just think about it, is a phoenix lord going to be wearing crusty dirty bone armour? NO he is going to wear clean bone armour fit for someone of his rank! He probly has some exarch clean it with a wraithbone toothbrush before every battle :grin: Except eldar probly use oral B psychic toothbrushes


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

> Except eldar probly use oral B psychic toothbrushes


Shhhh! Stop telling the Eldar secrets! How do you think they keep their teeth all nice and clean and sexy, so when they rip your guts out with whatever strange weapon they chose, they also blind you


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sure that Doctor Who's sonic screwdriver also has a teeth cleaning function.
Nice work on Ra. Going to be a sweet model.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Well he's almost done. Three steps left: Gluing him together, clear coat, gloss varnish on gems.

Heres some pics, anyone have any insight to get him any better looking before I finish him off?

P.S. I did do a very light devlin mud wash over the bones!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Update: Completed Pics:




























Comments welcome!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking good my man, looking good. I really must get one of these one day I really like it
.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice model. Now where can I get my paws on a few sets of his shoulder pads so I can put them on some CSM termies....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the bone, and the highlights on the weapon are neat and just right, and there are not too many colours. Have some +rep.


----------

